# What brand of dry food do you currently feed your dog?



## jenniferlee

I feed my lab Canadian Naturals duck and potato or venison sweet potato. I'm getting a mpoo puppy mid June and my breeder feeds her dogs the petsmart brand Authority puppy food chicken and rice. I think I'll slowly switch my mpoo to Canadian Naturals as well.


----------



## rkj__

My SPOO is eating 4 Strong Paws Puppy Food, as suggested by the breeder. They deliver right to my door. Quite convenient. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asuk

My mini is on 50/50 raw/kibble. He is doing very well on wellness core GF and the non-GF kind . He doesn't have allergies, I just change his kibble regularly for variety.


----------



## Mufar42

Renn was on Fromm gold puppy by his breeder. Over the past 4 weeks I switched him to grain free all life/Puppy by Victor . I switched as my other dogs use Victor and the only place that sells Fromm is in a inconvenient location for me.


----------



## Johanna

I am using Wellness Core Raw - chosen after consulting the dog food advisor web site. Many of the other good brands listed are not sold in this area.


----------



## zooeysmom

Currently feeding this Canidae: https://www.chewy.com/canidae-all-life-stages-chicken-meal/dp/32235

Love it. We have 6 dogs of various breeds and ages and this is one they can all eat and digest well


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I actually change kibble almost every purchase! My girl is fed a 50/50 raw and kibble diet and kibble is usually a very small amount ........I vary her diet a lot too........she gets raw (meat & bones) dehydrated raw, canned, home cooked, & kibble! I have fed her this way since puppyhood and weather or not her diet played a part in it, she has a tummy of iron! And even although she has her 'likes' and 'not likes',she has not turned into a picky eater! The best food you can feed your dog is one that is a good quality and most importantly, one your dog thrives on!


----------



## emilinaML

We did Fromm Puppy Heartland Gold (grain free) and just switched to Fromm Adult Heartland Gold (grain free).

We are looking to mix in some of Fromm's other flavors at some point!


----------



## doditwo

I’m feeding my 10 week old minipoo Petcurean Now grain free puppy chiot.
So far so good, she loves it and the poop are solid [emoji16]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MatildaTux

rkj__ said:


> My SPOO is eating 4 Strong Paws Puppy Food, as suggested by the breeder. They deliver right to my door. Quite convenient.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what our breeder recommended too. Ultimately we went with Nutrience Subzero. I wonder if our dogs are from the same breeder. we are in Ontario Canada


----------



## peppersb

I feed either v-dog (v-dog.com) or Open Farm (openfarmpet.com). With all of the recalls and articles about euthanasia drugs being found in dog food, I do not trust any kibble that contains meat products unless they are Certified Humane. Open Farm is Certified Humane and V-dog is vegan. 

As I mentioned in another thread, I also give them one home-cooked meal each day.


----------



## Kenzie

*tried them all*

My mpoo loved Pure Balance Ckn/Rice. Yes it comes from Walmart but it had good reviews and no recalls. Now with our new puppy SPOO I noticed the brand said "for all stages of life". I was confused on that because puppies obviously have different nutritional needs. I put Beaux on Purina proplan puppy formula for large breed. I did not like the dry so we put a little spray butter on it and he gobbles it up. I am waiting for some replies on the butter thing but its the only way I can get him to eat it. I went thru nearly every brand with my MPOO. Not doing that again. Makes it especially hard because I take advantage of every training opportunity and give him a very small piece of treat for good responses (probably just enough to kill his appetite) so the dry has to be enticing.


----------



## Mufar42

Try using his "meal" food as treats. That way he is getting his food and not filling up on treats. It is also a good way to train.


----------



## bigpoodleperson

One of my dogs gets Purina Savor chicken/rice, the other gets a Solid Gold variety. Both foods were after much trial and error over the years on what worked for each, and both boys are doing great on their foods.


----------



## BlackBootysMomma

I'm a new dog mom. I'm feeding 
Diamond Naturals Small Breed Chicken and Rice
And
Nature's Best Chicken in Stew (wet)
I mix the 2 and feed it twice daily. She seems to love it!


----------



## Viking Queen

Currently changing from EVO, which is what I fed for 16 yrs....now discontinued.

Feeding Victor Ultra Pro 42 which is closest I can find to EVO. Doing well on this food. Ordering on Chewy with free shipping.


----------



## Mufar42

Yes I have been using Victor foods for the past 4 years. I use to buy it at our local feed store but since Chewy started handling it I buy from them. So convenient for me. Presently I am using the all stage/puppy but I have switched around (I have 4 dogs) and they do well on all.


----------



## Streetcar

After a good deal of switching around and trying things out, all within the high mid-level and premium foods, I've found Castor & Pollux's Pristine Salmon really agrees with Oliver's tummy. By chance and not design, it's a grain-free food, so I'm trying to keep his taurine supply going.

Also, for close to a year now I've been making meatloaves for him as kibble topper on his breakfast. Grass-fed ground beef, canned salmon, ground turkey breast, and bison meat have all been used, in turn, not at the same time. I mix the meat with egg, vegetables, and seasonings like turmeric, a bit of pink salt, maybe some herbs, often a dusting of garlic, then cook it in my roaster, and freeze, just taking out a couple days' worth of crumbled meatloaf at a time.

Oliver has been enthusiastic about this, and yet he also really likes his kibble alone and his tummy seems happy.


----------



## Vita

I screwed up when Bella was a puppy by giving her cat kibble. She became hooked on it in a day and refused to eat puppy kibble, which she really didn't like anyway. Btw, she also eats what I eat for dinner as well as lunch on weekends. People foods are her biggest source of calories. Since she's a toy poodle this is highly affordable, and at least I know she's eating real chicken, beef, seafood, pork or eggs.

I've bought, oh I dunno, 15 or 20 bags of nearly every brand of dog kibble ever suggested here (and doggone but most were expensive!), only to have her reject it. She oddly, however, had a mild liking (or more apt, a tolerance) to eating the cheaper dog kibbles. 

So I began crumbling up Stewart Pro-Treat Duck Liver Freeze-Dried Dog Treats from the 3-oz tub. These are easy to crumble between your fingers where they're almost like dust and you don't need many pieces. Otherwise she'd pick thru the food for the liver treats. 

I then mix the crumbs in her kibble, and the crumbs coat it. Doesn't take much of it, either. Currently she's eating this with a blend of Cesar's Slow Roasted Lamb kibble with Pedigree Small Dog kibble. Unlike many who feed their dogs on a strict schedule, I leave it out all day so she can graze on it when she's hungry. As a poodle, she never overeats.


----------



## Dechi

I feed Go! salmon for sensitive stomachs. That’s for Beckie and Merlin just eats whatever there is to eat. With a little canned food (about 2 spoonfuls per day).


----------



## kontiki

Vita said:


> ........ I she's eating real chicken, beef, seafood, pork or eggs.
> 
> So I began crumbling up Stewart Pro-Treat Duck Liver Freeze-Dried Dog Treats from the 3-oz tub. These are easy to crumble between your fingers where they're almost like dust and you don't need many pieces.
> 
> Otherwise she'd pick thru the food for the liver treats.


Hi Vita, from what you are saying here it sounds like she might do best on raw diet. Just a thought. If she is looking for liver treats she knows what is healthy. I am not sure why I even clicked on this thread as I would never feed kibble to my own dog.

Sorry to those of you kibble lovers. Sometimes I just am not able to keep my mouth shut .... sigh.


----------



## Dechi

kontiki said:


> Hi Vita, from what you are saying here it sounds like she might do best on raw diet. Just a thought. If she is looking for liver treats she knows what is healthy. I am not sure why I even clicked on this thread as I would never feed kibble to my own dog.
> 
> Sorry to those of you kibble lovers. Sometimes I just am not able to keep my mouth shut .... sigh.


It’s not about being a kibble lover, but some of us don’t have the time, health or financial resources to cook for our dogs or feed raw.

Nowadays commercial food is of good quality and dogs can have a very healthy life on it.

It’s fine if you choose not to give kibble, but you shouldn’t judge those who do.


----------



## snow0160

I’ve tried just about everything to try to fix their teeth issues and it seems like they all do the same. Right now my dogs are on Kirkland signature grain free salmon and the others are on acana and natural balance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aimiloo

Mine eats what the breeder was feeding her, Earthborn Holistic Primitive.


----------



## Fromeo59

*Diamond Naturals*

Mickey has eaten Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy since I picked him up from the breeder. He is almost 7 months old now and seems extremely healthy. He is about 65lbs and nearly 27 inches so a very big boy. He eats an average of 31/2 cups a day.


----------



## saxophoneymc

Hi! My mini is on a homemade diet created by a vet nutritionist due to his IBD and picky eating habits. He loves my food so I will probably do it forever.


----------



## Yellow

we feed our Lab and Border Collie Victor dogfood and our Toy Poodle gets Farmina N&D from Italy. Yes, she is spoiled.


----------



## doditwo

Updating to my previous comment:
I’ve given up on dry dog food because my minipoo puppy had bad reactions to every one I tried. I finally in desperation started raw feeding, alternating between a meal of Stella&Chewy freeze dried patties and a meal of 100% raw meat & bone from the human grocery store. I cycle though all the different protein sources & occasionally a whole raw egg from a local farm (so the shell is unprocessed).
Mimi has become very strong & healthy, her digestion problems have disappeared, her poop is much smaller and perfect, she’s gained weight and her coat is shiny and beautiful. Plus she eats everything and loves her raw bones, sometimes hides them for later chewing and is mentally challenged the way a puppy naturally should be to figure out how to gnaw the meat off, etc.
It’s so easy. I’ll never put her back back on kibble. 
The only challenge is that she doesn’t like raw liver and organs aren’t always easy to find, which is why I also give her the Stella&Chewy freeze dried patties.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki

doditwo said:


> Updating to my previous comment:
> I’ve given up on dry dog food because my minipoo puppy had bad reactions to every one I tried. I finally in desperation started raw feeding, ......
> Mimi has become very strong & healthy, her digestion problems have disappeared, her poop is much smaller and perfect, she’s gained weight and her coat is shiny and beautiful. Plus she eats everything and loves her raw bones,.... It’s so easy. I’ll never put her back back on kibble.
> The only challenge is that she doesn’t like raw liver and organs aren’t always easy to find, which is why I also give her the Stella&Chewy freeze dried patties.


This is exactly what happened with my spoo 8 years ago. He almost died before I changed over.

I have discovered that he can tell the difference between grass fed liver and organs and CAFO liver especially. I finally met a couple of local farmers that pasture their cows and organically feed their pigs, and a hunter of venison. They save the livers for me, as well as other organs. 

Now he loves them. I am convinced he can tell that there are toxins in the CAFO liver. I can put them side by side and he won't touch the CAFO liver (after eating it the first time and later throwing it up).

I started out introducing him to small pieces of organic liver just slightly cooked a little in butter, then gradually doing that less and less. Now I just cut it in bite size pieces and he will gladly eat half a pound at once raw. I give it to him about once a week. 

I wish I could afford to feed only organic meat, but can't. But I do organs for sure.


----------



## doditwo

Kontiki, what does CAFO stand for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kontiki

CAFO 
"A concentrated animal feeding operation (CAFO), as defined by the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA) is an animal feeding operation (AFO)—a farm in which animals are raised in confinement—that has over 1000 "animal units" confined for over 45 days a year."
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Concentrated_animal_feeding_operation

Basically this is most of the meat you get in a normal grocery store !


----------



## Lenny

I have a 4 month toy poodle pup and we are feeding him Wellness Small Breed puppy food. Deboned turkey, chicken meal, and salmon meal. Love this thread though, was considering trying out the Wellness Core also.


----------

